# Kunden-E-Mail-Adressen bei deutschen Providern leicht erratbar



## Newsfeed (6 April 2009)

Bestimmte Web-Schnittstellen der Telekom und anderer Provider erleichtern das Finden von gültigen Kunden-E-Mail-Adressen. Spammer könnten dies für ihre Zwecke nutzen. Dazu sind allerdings Brute-Force-Tools notwendig - und etwas Zeit.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2009)

*AW: Kunden-E-Mail-Adressen bei deutschen Providern leicht erratbar*



> Man gehe daher davon aus, "dass sich hier jemand ins Gespräch bringen will".


Derjenige und T-online werden in diesem Leben keine Freunde mehr...


> Mit einem einzelnen Rechner habe seine Firma rund 40.000 Adressen innerhalb von 24 Stunden erraten können.


Hmm. 24 Stunden lang versucht? Hmm. Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob das nötig war, wird man in Mainz sicherlich vorbereitet haben.


----------



## Investi (6 April 2009)

*AW: Kunden-E-Mail-Adressen bei deutschen Providern leicht erratbar*

Es stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, weshalb man sich für den Download der Prüfungssoftware mit Mailadresse, Benutzername und Passwort anmelden muß. Und natürlich, weshalb diese Daten bei Resisto gespeichert werden. 

Außerdem gibt es bereits unzählige Abmeldescripte, die man einsetzen kann, um sich aus Listen aller Art auszutragen. Bei Resisto scheint man hiervon aber noch nichts gehört zu haben. Löschung der eingetragenen Daten ist nur per Mail unter Angabe von Nutzernamen und Passwort (in Klartext) möglich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2009)

*AW: Kunden-E-Mail-Adressen bei deutschen Providern leicht erratbar*

ReHeise(ernsthaft):WaspassiertdennbeiresistomitmeinenDaten | Kunden-E-Mail-AdressenbeideutschenPro... | heise security news-Foren

Frage: Was passiert denn bei resisto mit meinen Daten

Antwort: Die verkaufen wir an Viagra- und Penisvergrößerungspillen-Händler ...
nein ... die werden nur für den Dienst genutzt und *später* gelöscht.

was tut dieser Dienst denn nun eigentlich genau? Man muß ja offenbar zuerst alle Daten eingebe, ehe man das erfährt.


> Die RESISTO IT GmbH stellt Ihnen eine kleine kostenlose Software zur Verfügung, mit der Sie überprüfen können, ob auch Ihre eMail-Adressen von der Sicherheitslücke betroffen sind.


Das ist doch Unfug.


----------

